# A few Cruze's at SEMA



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

Pics were taken by carshowcoverage.com. If you go on there SEMA coverage, they have a bunch od Sonics too


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That looks like a HUGE turbo in that first blue Cruze..... =]


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

need more info on that blue cruze!!!


----------



## CruzeTexas (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes more info on that first blue cruze.......ccasion14:


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Holy sack, forget the blue cruze i want that grille on the white one stat!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

That is a BIG turbo in there!


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i like that two tone right after the blue one.:eusa_clap:


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Agreed with all above. Specs and more bigs of the first blue one!

Especially what kind of rims are they!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

gfxdave99 said:


> Holy sack, forget the blue cruze i want that grille on the white one stat!


I would also love to know what grille that is! Probably a custom made one...

Would also love the wheels on the blue one :O


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

that blue one is fawking sexy. Did anyone else notice the FMIC and IC Sprayer on the yellow one?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

ANY info on that blue one is paramount!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> ANY info on that blue one is paramount!


+1

That thing is wicked, a little low for my liking, but wicked none the less.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

I just wasted the last hour trying to find what booth its at lol. From what I can tell they sell gauges somewhere near the AEM booth. I'm stumped.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

SEMA Sneak Peek – R Miller Chevy Cruze | Low Life Style x Junk Styles | car + culture collective

You're welcome 
It appears heperformance produced the kit. Already emailed em about possibility of production and prices.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

got_boost said:


> SEMA Sneak Peek – R Miller Chevy Cruze | Low Life Style x Junk Styles | car + culture collective
> 
> You're welcome
> It appears heperformance produced the kit. Already emailed em about possibility of production and prices.


awesomsauce


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

got_boost said:


> SEMA Sneak Peek – R Miller Chevy Cruze | Low Life Style x Junk Styles | car + culture collective
> 
> You're welcome
> It appears heperformance produced the kit. Already emailed em about possibility of production and prices.


Sweet... Thanks now I need umpteen thousand more dollars now!

Good post.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Sweet... Thanks now I need umpteen thousand more dollars now!
> 
> Good post.


LOL! I would expect it to be in the 5-6k price range. Anything more than that and you're better off having a custom kit made. Those Wilwoods on the other hand :shocked:
Edit:Oh and that gauge pod is EXACTLY what I want
One more edit: they use trifecta tune??!! This leads me to believe that for the most part it would be a bolt up affair.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

got_boost said:


> One more edit: they use trifecta tune??!! This leads me to believe that for the most part it would be a bolt up affair.


And also that either Vince is holding out (which I doubt) or these guys tweaked it themselves after the tune...


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

boats4life said:


> And also that either Vince is holding out (which I doubt) or these guys tweaked it themselves after the tune...


Vince isn't holding out its just with a turbo of that magnitude, more power is inevitable.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see the DYNO!!!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> And also that either Vince is holding out (which I doubt) or these guys tweaked it themselves after the tune...


Vince is holding out on us... I just emailed him lol that SOB


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

ya'll can have the blue ones, especially the 2nd one, i'll take the white!!! 
... simple, but real sharp. - Dan


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Vince isn't holding out its just with a turbo of that magnitude, more power is inevitable.


 exactly. Vince just provides the tune. Nothing to do with the hardware side. And I don't see why they would give him credit if they butchered his tune.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Vince is holding out on us... I just emailed him lol that SOB


 LOL! Let us know his response mmmk


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lmao Vince had no idea what I was talking about when i referred to the "Cruze with the HUGE turbo?!!?!?!?"

so I emailed him the link lol

I'm wondering if they just threw on the default tune and left it like that - some of these big turbo cars dont actually run


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

got_boost said:


> exactly. Vince just provides the tune. Nothing to do with the hardware side. And I don't see why they would give him credit if they butchered his tune.


They shouldn't be able to butcher his tune, it's pretty closed source. I guess they could apply his tune and then further adjust settings with like EFI or similar, but why bother applying his tune in the first place if almost every setting has to be changed to work with a custom intake and exahaust, ya know?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> They shouldn't be able to butcher his tune, it's pretty closed source. I guess they could apply his tune and then further adjust settings with like EFI or similar, but why bother applying his tune in the first place if almost every setting has to be changed to work with a custom intake and exahaust, ya know?


 I was actually thinking the same thing. I mean all the flash files and data logs are trifecta file extensions. But I remember on his site somewhere it says that he will work with another tuner if need be. I would assume with all the money thats in that car they would atleast have a tune that runs. There is no way in **** a base tune would let that car run in driveable condition. I would love to see the AFR if it is base lol.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Message body*

I bet it’s not even driveable.

- Vince Geglia
Trifecta Performance, Inc.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not really tuned by him, they may have applied a base tune but nothing that big


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Not really tuned by him, they may have applied a base tune but nothing that big


LMAO! wow that kinda disappoints me. I wonder if something of that size is capable of being tuned by him?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

got_boost said:


> LMAO! wow that kinda disappoints me. I wonder if something of that size is capable of being tuned by him?


perhaps but it wouldnt spool until 11,000 rpm lol


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Cruze Z-Spec – *Wearing concept Z-Spec ground effects, 18-inch custom wheels, an accessory spoiler and a high-flow grille, the Cruze Z-Spec has the looks and feel of a taut touring car. The exterior appearance of this Cruze is enhanced with a new stripe package that will be available soon, while on the inside are special seat inserts, a racing-style pedal kit, accessory shift knob and interior trim, as well as a new steering wheel.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Cruze Dusk – *Complementing the Sonic Dusk concept, the Cruze Dusk suggests a more subtle and sophisticated approach to personalization, including a mild concept ground effects package, a unique grille treatment and dark-tinted wheels. The interior has custom seat inserts, along with an accessory shift knob, sport pedals, interior trim kit, a suede-trimmed steering wheel and a custom audio system.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Another angle of the white one from first post...


----------



## Monty_Eco (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on the wheels that the white one has?


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah, the Cruze Dusk is more of what I like. Looks fantastic.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> perhaps but it wouldnt spool until 11,000 rpm lol


Haha ya well i was thinking a turbo of a reasonable size...not gt35r or whatever that thing is


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

The dusk is actually decent looking. Throw in a lnf and slap a ss badge on there imo


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

Compared to the Sonics, this is nothing : \ Chevy seems to be prioritizing the Sonic. That's nice and all, but the 1+ year the Cruze is out, I get the feeling the Cruze isn't marketed well. 

Sonic:
Amazing roadtrip skit on Conan O brien
Publicity stunts (airplane drop)
Amazing webpage (go look at it yourself)

Cruze:
2011 webpage was up months after the 2012 was already out. Before the current 2012 page was up, its interim page had several broken links.
Boring, easy to forget TV ads for the Cruze
Eco, which I feel can compete with hybrids, isn't pushed enough.
Cruze on conan: just a boring forgettable giveaway
Few cruzes in the SEMA, and they look half hearted…


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

gordio said:


> Compared to the Sonics, this is nothing : \ Chevy seems to be prioritizing the Sonic. That's nice and all, but the 1+ year the Cruze is out, I get the feeling the Cruze isn't marketed well.
> 
> Sonic:
> Amazing roadtrip skit on Conan O brien
> ...


I agree the cruze hasnt been publicized very well. The cruzes at sema all seem like they had work put into them.not sure what youre looking at?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> perhaps but it wouldnt spool until 11,000 rpm lol


That's why we need a compound turbo kit!  lmao

(we have the space in the engine bay)


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

20” x 8” Forgestar CF10 Wheels on the blue one  i think i may have found the rims i want.

($2000  )


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

iKermit said:


> 20” x 8” Forgestar CF10 Wheels on the blue one  i think i may have found the rims i want.
> 
> ($2000  )


I want em in 18s! Where can we buy them?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

20” x 8” Forgestar CF10 Wheels 
Really makes me feel like just splurging on them..

- Staggered Full Set - <br>(2) 20x8.5 Forgestar CF10 Flow Formed Wheels (You Choose Color)<br>(2) 20x9 Forgestar CF10 Flow Formed Wheels (You Choose Color) Wheels

Forgestar CF10 Wheels Chevrolet

Forgestar Wheels Forgestar CF10 Wheel and Tire Packages - Forgestar Wheels Wheels on sale, cheap rims, cheap wheels from Forgestar Wheels at discount prices




boats4life said:


> I want em in 18s! Where can we buy them?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

iKermit said:


> 20” x 8” Forgestar CF10 Wheels
> Really makes me feel like just splurging on them..
> 
> - Staggered Full Set - <br>(2) 20x8.5 Forgestar CF10 Flow Formed Wheels (You Choose Color)<br>(2) 20x9 Forgestar CF10 Flow Formed Wheels (You Choose Color) Wheels
> ...


I agree 100% but I'd want 18 or 19s at most


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

LMAO they're $2000 EACH

.. i think


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That's why we need a compound turbo kit!  lmao
> 
> (we have the space in the engine bay)


True we have space but it would be roots style and that would kill our little engine.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> LMAO they're $2000 EACH
> 
> .. i think


 
Nope. That's for 4 wheels. Not bad for forged.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

HOW DID WE MISS THIS!?!?!

Forgestar also had their F14 wheels on this Cruze at the Canadian International Auto Show back in February. LOOK UNDER THE HOOD.

'ETC turned the Cruze sedan into a sporty and aggressive tuner. The car runs 250 WHP and 150 Torque, turbocharged with a GTK 350 Custom Turbo System from Turbonetics.'

Something's wrong with that torque rating though...


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

something is really wrong with those numbers lol. But its nice to see some Cruze's with custom kits. Now we just need em to go to production.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> I agree 100% but I'd want 18 or 19s at most


They don't look bad on the blue Cruze. But i would also pick 19s max.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> HOW DID WE MISS THIS!?!?!
> 
> Forgestar also had their F14 wheels on this Cruze at the Canadian International Auto Show back in February. LOOK UNDER THE HOOD.
> 
> ...



The company who worked on this is a member here. I asked him several times to give more information about this car and he would not respond about it. I emailed the company who "owns" the car and they also denied to respond to questions about the setup. I'm 99% sure the car does not actually run and those numbers are made up. There's no way it makes 250hp/150ftlb... no turbo is going to give less torque then what we have now (unless its an even smaller turbo, if they make one of those lol)


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I emailed the company and they forwarded the email to the owner of the Cruze who said that the setup didn't work because the car was a project build finished in three months and was never tuned correctly. For this reason, the setup is FOR SALE and I'm trying to see how much because even if I can't buy it and get some proper tuning done, I'm sure either Steve or Vince would love to have a crack at it and get some numbers up! If everything works correctly, maybe Steve can work some magic with a shop to get the manifold produced and sold exclusively through ISM, then we can start seeing some custom setups pop up!


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I emailed the company and they forwarded the email to the owner of the Cruze who said that the setup didn't work because the car was a project build finished in three months and was never tuned correctly. For this reason, the setup is FOR SALE and I'm trying to see how much because even if I can't buy it and get some proper tuning done, I'm sure either Steve or Vince would love to have a crack at it and get some numbers up! If everything works correctly, maybe Steve can work some magic with a shop to get the manifold produced and sold exclusively through ISM, then we can start seeing some custom setups pop up!


 That seems like alot more work than its worth IMO. I think you would be better off just pieceing it together. All the parts they listed are easily accessible from any website. I would venture to believe the turbo is WAYYYY too big and is the reason a decent tune cant be done on it. I stated awhile ago...something like a gt2876r would be absolutely perfect for our car. It is good for up to 500hp but is small enough that we arent spooling at 5k rpm +. The FMIC and all that is just minor fabbing. The tune is the only part that would cause problems.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> The company who worked on this is a member here. I asked him several times to give more information about this car and he would not respond about it. I emailed the company who "owns" the car and they also denied to respond to questions about the setup. I'm 99% sure the car does not actually run and those numbers are made up. There's no way it makes 250hp/150ftlb... no turbo is going to give less torque then what we have now (unless its an even smaller turbo, if they make one of those lol)


 Theres still no way that a smaller turbo than ours is gonna make 250 hp lol. I would say those are poorly guestimated numbers.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm mostly in for the manifold and intercooler parts- can always trade the turbo off for one that works with the application.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm mostly in for the manifold and intercooler parts- can always trade the turbo off for one that works with the application.


Our Turbo and Mani are built in. New Mani = new Turbo.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Our Turbo and Mani are built in. New Mani = new Turbo.


That's what I'm saying! lol I know the turbo they have is too big, but I want something bigger than stock, hence the new manifold! hahaha


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

got_boost said:


> Our Turbo and Mani are built in. New Mani = new Turbo.


Yeah it sounds like a lot of "thrown together" fab work that doesn't actually run, what Boats said just furthered my belief in that fact

Gotta remember, SEMA is all about show, not go...

Vince was telling me stories of cars that don't run and sometimes they even lie about power/tuning just to make it look legit


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That's what I'm saying! lol I know the turbo they have is too big, but I want something bigger than stock, hence the new manifold! hahaha


LOL im gonna use that excuse to justify a bigger turbo to the old lady. "Well babe...the manifold is only 300$!" I just won't tell her that I need a new turbo, intercooler, wastegate, bov, downpipe, or retune to go along with it.



shawn672 said:


> Yeah it sounds like a lot of "thrown together" fab work that doesn't actually run, what Boats said just furthered my belief in that fact
> 
> Gotta remember, SEMA is all about show, not go...
> 
> Vince was telling me stories of cars that don't run and sometimes they even lie about power/tuning just to make it look legit


 I know this but I guess a had a little hope that they dumped 20k$+ into the car and actually had a functionally running car lol. its a shame to see such a nice car get trailered around when a little bit o' tuning could make it a respectable car.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

got_boost said:


> LOL im gonna use that excuse to justify a bigger turbo to the old lady. "Well babe...the manifold is only 300$!" I just won't tell her that I need a new turbo, intercooler, wastegate, bov, downpipe, or retune to go along with it.


That's the plan! lol (as long as she doesn't see this post, it might work, HAHAHAHAHAHA)


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That's the plan! lol (as long as she doesn't see this post, it might work, HAHAHAHAHAHA)


 quick!erase the history hahaha


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

History>Show All History>Command+A> Delete

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

@got_boost Got any info on the R Miller setup yet?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> History>Show All History>Command+A> Delete
> 
> AHAHAHAHA


Mission accomplished :th_coolio: 



boats4life said:


> @got_boost Got any info on the R Miller setup yet?


 No they still haven't said anything back yet. I emailed HEPerformance but my guess is they are busy with SEMA still.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I want to find out if I can get the Dusk wheels from chevy... Maybe even the lip kit, too! I really like it and it should fit my ECO nicely. Still want a nice RS Camaro style rear diffuser though.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

I would assume its gonna be like the Z-Spec...another **** tease from the fine folks at GM


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

*sad face*


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

got_boost said:


> I would assume its gonna be like the Z-Spec...another **** tease from the fine folks at GM


yeah, they always are. one-off stuff they never produce.. such BS


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> yeah, they always are. one-off stuff they never produce.. such BS


Oh but they are gonna give us the racing stripes hahaha


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I want those dusk wheels more than anything, lol.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> I want those dusk wheels more than anything, lol.


never gonna happen...
i like the forgestar ones better anyways


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> never gonna happen...
> i like the forgestar ones better anyways


They are nice, but 20s are too much for me. I like 18s and a nice drop.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> They are nice, but 20s are too much for me. I like 18s and a nice drop.


I like your style lol.

20's would fit with coilovers but fenders are gonna need to be rolled


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm diggin the yellow car on Rotiforms minus the color scheme. Nice lip kit, slammed on legit wheels = perfect.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

got_boost said:


> I like your style lol.
> 
> 20's would fit with coilovers but fenders are gonna need to be rolled


an all out often the and a hard on a hot of how but what are thought was what to would i what i and and it would would of and and and on the some russians is going to the mountain that really good old we take this enough to things into the bomb and certainly hope you've got.

In other words, I'm not rolling the fenders. lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> an all out often the and a hard on a hot of how but what are thought was what to would i what i and and it would would of and and and on the some russians is going to the mountain that really good old we take this enough to things into the bomb and certainly hope you've got.
> 
> In other words, I'm not rolling the fenders. lol



either you're drunk or i am... what did you say?!?!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

don't log in for a few days and miss all kinds of crap.. wow... haha. Yeah, what everyone else has already said and i'm 2 days behind in the loop.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> either you're drunk or i am... what did you say?!?!


Haha I thought it was just me for a sec. 
But I wont roll fenders either.


----------



## rmiller (Nov 7, 2011)

My company actually built the blue cruze with the huge turbo. We took home the GM High Performance award at the show. its great to hear all the positive feedback and we are always willing to share. Trifecta has offered to tune the vehicle for us but we may be working with engineers to fully tune the vehicle. It is a custom turbo kit and we will be selling them shortly. The one on the vehicle is the full race version running a Garrett GTX35r turbo. We will be offering different stages of the kit with smaller turbos. Make sure to follow us on facebook. R Miller Autobody Facebook Also visit our site http://www.rmillerautobody.com. We typically don't build the standard show car. We are about pushing the envelope and developing and manufacturing performance. Make sure to check out the s4 AWD VW Corrado when you visit the site. We still drive that car daily and it has been completed for 5 years now.

Nice pic of the full race kit...


----------



## rmiller (Nov 7, 2011)

got_boost said:


> I like your style lol.
> 
> 20's would fit with coilovers but fenders are gonna need to be rolled


Don't need rolled


----------



## rmiller (Nov 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> *Message body*
> 
> I bet it’s not even driveable.
> 
> ...


It's 100% driveable.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

rmiller said:


> It's 100% driveable.


Currently on what tune?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

rmiller said:


> My company actually built the blue cruze with the huge turbo. We took home the GM High Performance award at the show. its great to hear all the positive feedback and we are always willing to share. Trifecta has offered to tune the vehicle for us but we may be working with Chevy engineers to fully tune the vehicle. It is a custom turbo kit and we will be selling them shortly. The one on the vehicle is the full race version running a Garrett GTX35r turbo. We will be offering different stages of the kit with smaller turbos. Make sure to follow us on facebook. R Miller Autobody Facebook Also visit our site R Miller Autobody Homepage. We typically don't build the standard show car. We are about pushing the envelope and developing and manufacturing performance. Make sure to check out the s4 AWD VW Corrado when you visit the site. We still drive that car daily and it has been completed for 5 years now.
> 
> Nice pic of the full race kit...


I really hope you actually sell these... you'll make a fortune being the only company offering this


----------



## rmiller (Nov 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I really hope you actually sell these... you'll make a fortune being the only company offering this


We will be selling them. Working on what turbos to offer on the different stages. The one you see here is a full race setup and will ballpark in the 10k range. This would be our stage 3 or 4. The lower stage turbo kits will be cheaper. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## rmiller (Nov 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Currently on what tune?


We are working with contacts on a custom tune. We will also hopefully be bringing this to the market place.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

ehhh.. rmiller.. before i wrinkle up my nose at what you've said, i want to say welcome to the forum, and that I loved the looks of the car. Definitely my favorite out of the pics i've seen from the SEMA show. 

You say its 100% drivable, that this would be a race setup, but that it hasn't been fully tuned by either vince or GM. Soooo i'm guessing you mean its drivable in that it runs as a NA car.

Because the 1364cc engine that sits in our engine bays produces a grand total of about 147 CFM at 6100 rpm (fuel cut off). That means it produces 147CFM/13.07 [dry air density]= 11.24 lb/min of exhaust at max rpm using 100% VE, which isn't even realistic. (even with the turbo on it, it only makes 300-320 CFM at 6100. Bell Intercoolers ran all the numbers for this engine for me when i was sizing my intercooler, which matched what i had already calculated.)

The garrett GTX35 series turbo requires roughly 14 lb/min worth of exhaust to even start to spool it.










The GT35 is a show piece, completely unrealistic, not a working functioning drivable addition to this car. UNLESS you were using it in a series build by having a smaller turbo feed it to spool it. But this isn't the case here.

i'm not being a dick.. i just don't believe this engine can spool this turbo. The math doesn't support it. If you had said it was a GT15 or a GT20, i would have gladly gave you a big thumbs up. As it is... nooooo...

once again though, cosmetically, love the car


----------



## rmiller (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info. We are working on the tune but realistically we had slight less than 7 weeks to build the car and that's not including the week that it was in transport so it is a work in progress. The tune will take a little bit of time but we built the kit to finish it so don't worry the final product will be exciting. We are so glad everyone is behind the car's looks and helping us finish up the performance. We'll keep everyone posted when the final product is done and when the other kits are available. Thanks for the support!


----------



## alpinestar (Oct 31, 2011)

Agreed, 20's on the Cruze, fenders don't need to be rolled. We both ran 20's on our Cruzes'. I believe RMiller is running a 235/30/20 while I'm using a 245/30/20. Pedders Xa Coilovers.






rmiller said:


> Don't need rolled


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

got_boost said:


> That seems like alot more work than its worth IMO. I think you would be better off just pieceing it together. All the parts they listed are easily accessible from any website. I would venture to believe the turbo is WAYYYY too big and is the reason a decent tune cant be done on it. I stated awhile ago...something like a gt2876r would be absolutely perfect for our car. It is good for up to 500hp but is small enough that we arent spooling at 5k rpm +. The FMIC and all that is just minor fabbing. The tune is the only part that would cause problems.


I dont think a GTK350 would be too big for this car at all :1poke:


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

got_boost said:


> That seems like alot more work than its worth IMO. I think you would be better off just pieceing it together. All the parts they listed are easily accessible from any website. I would venture to believe the turbo is WAYYYY too big and is the reason a decent tune cant be done on it. I stated awhile ago...something like a gt2876r would be absolutely perfect for our car. It is good for up to 500hp but is small enough that we arent spooling at 5k rpm +. The FMIC and all that is just minor fabbing. The tune is the only part that would cause problems.


A GT2876R is also way too big and won't spool until about 5000 rpm. Garrett doesn't even recommend its used on any engine smaller than 1.8L. Unless you plan to build a drag racing only Cruze and plan to make power in the 450 whp range that turbo is a horrible choice.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> A GT2876R is also way too big and won't spool until about 5000 rpm. Garrett doesn't even recommend its used on any engine smaller than 1.8L. Unless you plan to build a drag racing only Cruze and plan to make power in the 450 whp range that turbo is a horrible choice.


:iagree:

you really have to get down to the GT15 or GT20 range. 

That new turbo finder app is kind of fun to play with, but if you put in desiring anything over 200 or so HP with our engine specs it will spit out that there isn't any turbos that will work. 

Btw, anyone else been on honeywells turbo site and seen the turbo they designed for the ford diesel truck. Its a single unit that has two turbos built into it running in series with half the unit feeding the engine, then a valve opens for the other side to feed into the airflow as well. But both vanes are on the same shaft. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> :iagree:
> 
> you really have to get down to the GT15 or GT20 range.
> 
> ...


I don't have any turbo find app I've been using but from just looking at maps the GT2554R looks like it should be a good upgrade. Plus the smallest turbo Garrett offers with a ball bearing center section.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Garrett Boost Adviser | Turbobygarrett

let me correct what i said earlier.. i was sitting here playing with it some more. And i got it to do a 300 hp/286 tq build with the GT2056. With air to air intercooler and pump gas 31 psi, with air to water its 27 psi. But thats as high as i've gotten it to go.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> A GT2876R is also way too big and won't spool until about 5000 rpm. Garrett doesn't even recommend its used on any engine smaller than 1.8L. Unless you plan to build a drag racing only Cruze and plan to make power in the 450 whp range that turbo is a horrible choice.


 Really? I just picked one of the smallest size turbos I could think of off the top of my head LOL. I think we might benefit from a decent twin scroll turbo. they are more expensive but the spool time would be greatly reduced.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

The 2 tone brown one is one of our customers, we had to get VG to overnight a shark fin(unpainted) so it could painted and be ready in time for SEMA. Rick is an amazing customer and he won 2 GM awards for his Cruze. He sent us pics of him with the awards and the car and the GM SEMA team. Next year, we will be going to SEMA with our Camaro for a certain company, it is already in the works, we cannot wait.
Later,
Steve


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Really? I just picked one of the smallest size turbos I could think of off the top of my head LOL. I think we might benefit from a decent twin scroll turbo. they are more expensive but the spool time would be greatly reduced.


Yeah, there aren't tons of realistic options for turbo upgrades that will be able to make boost at decent rpm. Pretty much any street motor will benefit from a twin scroll but I don't think there are any turbos out there with twin scroll turbines in our size range.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Yeah, there aren't tons of realistic options for turbo upgrades that will be able to make boost at decent rpm. Pretty much any street motor will benefit from a twin scroll but I don't think there are any turbos out there with twin scroll turbines in our size range.


 Ya thats what I was thinking. If we could get our hands on one the new 135i's have...it would be perfects. They build boost pretty early on...granted they have a straight 6


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> The 2 tone brown one is one of our customers, we had to get VG to overnight a shark fin(unpainted) so it could painted and be ready in time for SEMA. Rick is an amazing customer and he won 2 GM awards for his Cruze. He sent us pics of him with the awards and the car and the GM SEMA team. Next year, we will be going to SEMA with our Camaro for a certain company, it is already in the works, we cannot wait.
> Later,
> Steve


I can't wait to see that!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Has anyone thought of using the LNF turbo with the RMiller kit? Be a much cheaper way to go, albeit a possible crapshoot on whether the turbo is in good condition or not... But you could just talk to a wrecking yard to find one. Still a GM piece, but bigger than stock. Anybody that's more technical than I want to comment on what RPM it might actually spool at?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> Has anyone thought of using the LNF turbo with the RMiller kit? Be a much cheaper way to go, albeit a possible crapshoot on whether the turbo is in good condition or not... But you could just talk to a wrecking yard to find one. Still a GM piece, but bigger than stock. Anybody that's more technical than I want to comment on what RPM it might actually spool at?


k04 upgraded ss/tc turbo!

i think the main part holding us up is an aftermarket header


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Has anyone thought of using the LNF turbo with the RMiller kit? Be a much cheaper way to go, albeit a possible crapshoot on whether the turbo is in good condition or not... But you could just talk to a wrecking yard to find one. Still a GM piece, but bigger than stock. Anybody that's more technical than I want to comment on what RPM it might actually spool at?


I'm sure you could find one on cobaltss.net from someone that upgraded. But its not new and dont know how badly its been abused. I think you're better off paying 800 for a brand new one. And like Shawn said...its the Mani holding us up..amongst other things.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, but I'm thinking of budget, just in case I actually am FORCED to be limited in parts money... (wifey)


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

rmiller said:


> Thanks for all the great info. We are working on the tune but realistically we had slight less than 7 weeks to build the car and that's not including the week that it was in transport so it is a work in progress. The tune will take a little bit of time but we built the kit to finish it so don't worry the final product will be exciting. We are so glad everyone is behind the car's looks and helping us finish up the performance. We'll keep everyone posted when the final product is done and when the other kits are available. Thanks for the support!


Once again welcome to the forums glad to have you on board!! I'm assuming your only making this kit for the 1.4L not the 1.8 right?


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

i saw the one blue one with the big turbo on vinces fb, i really like that one.


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Two tone tan one does any one know where to find a side pic of it? I want to see the rims


----------

